

Solar Updraft Tower - mrleinad
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_updraft_tower

======
mrleinad
There's also an article about a research facility in Argentina developing a
new version of this tower:

[spanish]
[http://www.pagina12.com.ar/diario/sociedad/3-164105-2011-03-...](http://www.pagina12.com.ar/diario/sociedad/3-164105-2011-03-14.html)

